# Sexing peppered roaches?



## dtknow (Oct 15, 2006)

Anyone know how to sex peppereds? Is it the same as hissers? Cause if so...mine are likely all male unless they change somehow as they get older.


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 15, 2006)

Yep, that's a male.


----------



## Takumaku (Oct 15, 2006)

I concur, it's a male.


----------



## dtknow (Oct 16, 2006)

Crud, anyone have any photos of a female? It looks like all four of mine are male. :8o  Anyone have any or know where I could get some females? I kind of doubt people would swap males for females with these.


----------



## Takumaku (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't have any photos lying around, but I'll give you a good description.  [From your photo of the male] take the last two segments and fuse them together to form one big segment -- this is now a female.

David Grimms, James @ blaberus, and a few others can sell you some females.


----------



## IguanaMama (Oct 17, 2006)

OK, does anyone have a picture of a female PEPPER roach?  I offered to trade him a couple of females, since I don't really care about breeding, but when I looked at mine they all looked the same, I couldn't tell the difference and I can't believe I have all males, I have about 14 of these.  Maybe these are just really hard to tell because they are so round?


----------



## Takumaku (Oct 17, 2006)

Until someone post a pic of a female, this diagram (sent from James @ blaberus) can be used to identify the difference between sexes.  Yes, I know this is a diagram of dubia nymphs, but the same rule can be used for peppers.


----------



## billopelma (Oct 17, 2006)

www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=70090&highlight=sexing+roaches


Bill


----------



## Gigas (Oct 17, 2006)

I have been sitting there wondering when my  Nauphoeta cinerea would start producing anything, i caught all of the seven adult, and you guessed it, every single one is male!!!!


----------



## IguanaMama (Oct 17, 2006)

billopelma said:


> www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=70090&highlight=sexing+roaches
> 
> 
> Bill


Bleech, I posted that very same link for someone else when I was trying to help them with sexing roaches.  I know how to sex roaches.  I keep over two dozen species of roaches and I don't usually have a problem sexing them.  I'm just wondering if there is something funky about peppereds?  I am not using my loop, I can't find it, I'm just using a regular magnifier, and I have really bad eyesight, but mine look all male.  Maybe they just are :?  Eh, I'm going to try to find my loop.....


----------



## musihuto (Oct 17, 2006)

that's a really cute roach!   
what's the scientific name??

              - munis


----------



## IguanaMama (Oct 17, 2006)

They grow big.  _Archimandrita tesselata _


----------



## psionix (Oct 17, 2006)

IguanaMama said:


> I am not using my loop, I can't find it, I'm just using a regular magnifier, and I have really bad eyesight, but mine look all male.  Maybe they just are :?  Eh, I'm going to try to find my loop.....


"loupe"? :?


----------



## IguanaMama (Oct 17, 2006)

psionix said:


> "loupe"? :?


Yes, whatever, where's the spell check when you need it. :8o

(actually spell check wouldn't have worked here, a thesaurus would've.  )


----------



## dtknow (Oct 17, 2006)

Exactly what I was thinking. I mean...the chances of getting 4 males is not all that good. I have a female hisser on hand and with those it is easy...you can sex nymphs pretty early.

~Joseph


----------



## xelda (Oct 18, 2006)

Sexing all of the aforementioned species is pretty much the same.  The only thing is that it's sometimes harder to sex them if they are less than an inch long.


----------



## dtknow (Oct 18, 2006)

But with peppereds being more round, could the difference be more subtle?

Since you keep peppereds, mind giving us a ventral shot of a female nymph? Thanks!


----------



## xelda (Oct 18, 2006)

Peppered nymphs aren't any more round than discoid or dubia nymphs.  If you mean the flat shape, that just means they either recently molted or they haven't been fed enough, but it happens with all three species.    The flat shape can make it a little harder to sex, but it just takes a practiced eye.  The one in your pics is definitely male.  If they all look like that, then they're all male.  No doubt about it, regardless of the odds.  I could post a pic of a female nymph, but it would look like the pics already posted in the replies.


----------



## HepCatMoe (May 5, 2007)

i have four adult discoids so far, and i think they are all male also.

do males mature faster? is it normal for most of the population to be male?


----------

